# How much are you paying for your domestic bin collection?



## Red (21 Jan 2009)

Live in Meath and have a 120 ltr bin & green bin.
Pay annual charges of €288 for the priviledge.
How does this compare with the rest of the country ??


----------



## Smashbox (21 Jan 2009)

Barna Waste in Aughrim, Ballinasloe collect my bins. Every other week, one for domestic waste and one for recycling.

€288 pa (Roscommon)


----------



## extopia (21 Jan 2009)

In Dublin City Council area, 2008 charges were:

Annual standing charge - €91.00
Black Bin - €5.70 per lift
Green Bin - Free (but only collected if you pay your bills)
Brown Bin - €2.00 per lift

Green bin collection every 2 weeks. Black & Brown collected on alternate weeks. Don't know about other users, but my charges (family of 4, recycle what we can and make regular trips to bring centres and bottle banks) are about 220 per year. I don't put the bin out every time. If the bin went out every week the total charge would be 291.20.


----------



## allthedoyles (21 Jan 2009)

South East prices are listed on this website :

www.wastepal.com


----------



## Lex Foutish (21 Jan 2009)

In Cork, Greenstar charge €264 per year. This covers refuse every second week, recycling 3 weeks out of 4 and glass collection 1 in 4. Large recycling bin and smaller ones for refuse and glass. Plenty capacity for a household of 6 people.


----------



## Male Doon (21 Jan 2009)

I live in Meath  and we use Thornton's...Green bin, collected each fortnight, is 60 euros pa. For normal waste collection you can buy five printed plastic sacks (it's either 10 or 15 Kilos max allowed) for around 16 euros, and put them out for collection. ... and that's it, cost-wise.
Aside from all that, I would highly recommend installing a waste disposal unit under your sink, it will make an amazing difference to your waste collection costs because the WDU takes virtually all wet waste and more besides. Not sure if it would have the backing of the Green party, mind, and I think some local councils around the country actually ban them, but that's another day's work...


----------



## pansyflower (22 Jan 2009)

> South East prices are listed on this website :
> 
> www.wastepal.com



They want me to register?!!


----------



## Romulan (22 Jan 2009)

Kildare/Oxigen.

€299 for a 240L bin.
Grey bin collection every 2nd week.
Green & Brown bins collection every 2nd week.


----------



## Omega (22 Jan 2009)

Looks like we're paying the most..... Co. Limerick (city suburbs)..... €240 for 6 months , weekly collection but overall weight limit of 400 kg in 6-month period, excess weight charges thereafter. Re-cycle bags provided for non-glass recyclables.....


----------



## Celtwytch (22 Jan 2009)

Louth - Panda

Recently dropped a little in price to €282 per annum.

This covers a weekly lift, alternating between general rubbish and recyclables.  They don't seem to operate a brown bin collection.


----------



## cunninghams (22 Jan 2009)

Barna waste(based in Ballinasloe) Im based in Athlone-€288/annum for blue(recycle) and black( standard waste) bin. Collection of each is every 2nd wk


----------



## angela59 (22 Jan 2009)

Hi,

I'm in south east and compared to rest of prices looks like I'm being ripped off - bin charges for this year is E369 for recycling collection once a week and then refuse every second week.  Greenstar is the company.

angela59


----------



## Caveat (22 Jan 2009)

In the North East - €300 PA.  Black + green bin only - green collected every 3 weeks.


----------



## alaskaonline (22 Jan 2009)

was told by DCC: 

standing charge € 92
every 2nd week black bin lift € 5,70

can anyone from dublin tell me how i am going to be charged for it e.g. invoice wise? i moved into a new house and my bins have been collected since october. the girl from the waste management company told me, that i will be contacted eventually with an invoice. nobody ever sent me an invoice so i am wondering now? how are you guys paying for your bins? are ye's getting an invoice and heading with it to the post office? or no invoice at all, just pro-active self-payment?


----------



## oranges (22 Jan 2009)

Omega

I switched to Clean Ireland http://www.cleanirl.com

€170 for 6 months and better service.


----------



## Smashbox (22 Jan 2009)

alaskaonline said:


> was told by DCC:
> 
> how are you guys paying for your bins? are ye's getting an invoice and heading with it to the post office? or no invoice at all, just pro-active self-payment?


 
I get an invoice and send off a cheque, but then I'm based outside Dublin


----------



## demoivre (22 Jan 2009)

angela59 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm in south east and compared to rest of prices looks like I'm being ripped off - bin charges for this year is E369 for recycling collection once a week and then refuse every second week.  Greenstar is the company.
> 
> angela59



I'm in the south east too and am with [broken link removed] which costs me about €240 per year using the pay per lift option - 240l waste and recycle bins and 140l compost bin - waste bin collect one week, recycle /compost the other week. Even though they raised their standing charge substantially late last year they are still easily the cheapest for us ( family of six ).


----------



## demoivre (22 Jan 2009)

pansyflower said:


> They want me to register?!!



Why?


----------



## extopia (22 Jan 2009)

alaskaonline said:


> can anyone from dublin tell me how i am going to be charged for it e.g. invoice wise?



DCC invoices quarterly. My last invoice was for Oct-Dec 2008. You can pay by direct debit, cheque in the post, an post billpay, credit card over the phone, or by credit card online (my preferred method). 

I'm sure you'll get invoiced soon.


----------



## extopia (22 Jan 2009)

pansyflower said:


> They want me to register?!!



No registration required to view charges: 
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]

Strikes me from this and many other services that urban dwellers should get more of a discount. Surely it costs vastly more to collect bins from dispersed one-off rural houses than in cities and towns?


----------



## uncorked (22 Jan 2009)

Cork City Council

Standing Charge - €290 per year.  Recycling and Domestic rubbish collected on alternate weeks.  €6 tag to be put on the domestic wheelie bin everytime you put it out for collection.  No extra charge for recycling collection.

Time to change I think!


----------



## Maggs065 (22 Jan 2009)

uncorked said:


> Cork City Council
> 
> Standing Charge - €290 per year. Recycling and Domestic rubbish collected on alternate weeks. €6 tag to be put on the domestic wheelie bin everytime you put it out for collection. No extra charge for recycling collection.
> 
> Time to change I think!


 
Yes!! You're been ripped off. I pay ~€285/annum for black & blue bins collected on alternate weeks with Rural Refuse and Recycling based in Gort, Co.Galway.


----------



## Pope John 11 (22 Jan 2009)

Dublin City Council

€2.85/Label

€100/year, I would think that this is a max. (I will edit later if different). I actually get big black bags to fit in 2 to 3 smaller black bags, therfore one label only.

Recycling - Free of Charge

I can't under stand the high costs from the previous posters.

I recycle all glass, use a compost bin for peelings, recycle as much as possible. Hence the resut above.


----------



## Acegij (22 Jan 2009)

I just paid 366 euros to barna waste for the year for both recycle and landfill bins. Big difference in price I live in west Galway. Alterative week collection


----------



## Smashbox (22 Jan 2009)

Acegij said:


> I just paid 366 euros to barna waste for the year for both recycle and landfill bins. Big difference in price I live in west Galway. Alterative week collection


 
366 to Barna is a big difference, I live an hour from Galway city and our charge with them is 288


----------



## juke (22 Jan 2009)

South Dublin cc - €8.00 per bin lift, no standing charge. Last year €88.00 (there's only 2 of us and I re-cycle and compost what I can)


----------



## Acegij (23 Jan 2009)

Smashbox said:


> 366 to Barna is a big difference, I live an hour from Galway city and our charge with them is 288


 They are the big bins. Its crazy but we have no choice but to pay.


----------



## extopia (24 Jan 2009)

Sounds reasonable enough if you're in a rural area. It must cost a lot to collect your bins.


----------



## Acegij (26 Jan 2009)

extopia said:


> Sounds reasonable enough if you're in a rural area. It must cost a lot to collect your bins.


down side in living in a rural area is there is no competition in anything. The further west you go the least competition


----------



## Smashbox (26 Jan 2009)

Acegij said:


> down side in living in a rural area is there is no competition in anything. The further west you go the least competition


 
I agree with this for sure, for me there is one company.. and one company only.


----------



## ValfrannyC (26 Jan 2009)

Recently got a bill for six months @ 231.19 Thats for two Bins one wet waste one dry recycable. Different bin collected different week..ie...wet waste one weeek then.....the other the next! you get the idea? and it's measured by weight also.

I don't this is terrible money. you may much the same with companies who only supply recycling bags/....which I might add you pay for!


----------



## margaret1 (26 Jan 2009)

Paid e369 12mths Ormonde/Greenstar 240L alternate weeks waste/recycle Co Kilkenny. Seems expensive now compare to other areas of the country.


----------



## nesbitt (27 Jan 2009)

Fingal County Council

240L bin collected every 3 out of  4 weeks 8.50 euro per lift by tag.  Sticker purchase 40euro per quarter or no bin lift!  

Green bin collected by Oxygen free so far every 2nd Friday.

Brown bin every 3 out of 4 weeks free so far.

Mind you the mess in the estate on bin day is disgraceful, with overflowing bins and rubbish blowing everywhere.  Green bin day is as bad with paper waste everywhere, overflowing bins and loose paper boxs left on the paths.  People are shockingly filthy and thoughtless..  Different topic I know but had to moan...


----------

